# Auto-Helm Wind Vane Info wanted



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Just bought a Auto-Helm Wind Vane steering system and would like to correspond with other owners. Have as few questions about how it''s worked out for you.

Norm

[email protected]


----------

